# Saint Johns Asylum, Lincoln, November 2012



## Wakey Lad (Nov 9, 2012)

The Asylum was built in 1852 and enlarged on several subsequent occasions. It was originally established jointly by Lindsey, Kesteven, Holland, Lincoln, Grimsby and Stamford, and managed by a Board of Visitors appointed by the contributing authorities. Kesteven and Grantham withdrew from the arrangement when the contract of Union expired in 1893 (eventually establishing the Kesteven County Asylum at South Rauceby, 1897). The hospital was set in grounds of 120 acres which included gardens, farmland and a burial ground. In 1940 female patients were transferred to other hospitals to make space for an Emergency Hospital, and many did not return until well after the end of the War. Administration of the hospital passed to the National Health Service in 1948. By the early 1960s it was known by its final name of St John's Hospital. Patients were admitted from Harmston Hall Hospital when that hospital closed. St John's Hospital itself was closed in December 1989 with the remaining patients transferred to other establishments. The site was sold for housing and most of the buildings apart from the central block were demolished.

















































Thanks for looking​


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still looks pretty good!great photos.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 9, 2012)

St Johns is my fave Asylum explore.Those honeycombed ceilings are just beautiful, and all made from individual blocks. Clever peeps those Victorians 

Nice homage to a fab place mate  Did you manage to get in the admin block?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 9, 2012)

Building work is now advancing into the main building, we were caught by the builders whilst in the main hall, i very much doubt this place will be doable for much longer now. Still, was nice to see this one at last!



Spiral Architect said:


> St Johns is my fave Asylum explore.Those honeycombed ceilings are just beautiful, and all made from individual blocks. Clever peeps those Victorians
> 
> Nice homage to a fab place mate  Did you manage to get in the admin block?


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 9, 2012)

Great report. I particularly like the images of the coat of arms and the nice depth of field and bokeh you managed to get. Really nice


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 9, 2012)

One of my favourite places this.
thanks for sharing!
Never did see the children's ward I was too scared as it looked pretty dangerous!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 9, 2012)

What unusual light you had that day!


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2012)

I liked that great pics, Thanks


----------



## sonyes (Nov 9, 2012)

Great stuff there mate!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 9, 2012)

You had very good lighting! Some of those shots you got I could only see with a torch during my visits there. Excellent.

Not so good news about the building work though


----------



## susanmackem (Nov 9, 2012)

Great pics, especially the coat of arms pics, def worth a visit


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 9, 2012)

one of my fave places. nice one wakey


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 9, 2012)

My god, you take a damn good photos! Been round this place myself, and can only dream of pics like these! Just stunning!


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 9, 2012)

very nice, great range of colours


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 10, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wonderful shots!!! Im fascinated by that honeycomb ceiling!....ive had a failed attempt in the summer so seeing ur great shots makes me wanna jump in me motor and head up there now, its nearly 3am gota get up in 3hrs so maybe not today

thanx for giving me the kick i need to get back up there!...hope im lucky next time! Great unusual water tower too


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 16, 2012)

Great work. This place was empty when I lived in Lincoln and thats twenty odd years ago.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 16, 2012)

Excellent crisp photos . looks fab, we gotta get to this place ,for the stairs and textured ceilings


----------



## darbians (Nov 16, 2012)

Really nice shots! 


AltDayOut said:


> Excellent crisp photos . looks fab, we gotta get to this place ,for the stairs and textured ceilings


Those stairs have been done to death! So got to see and shoot them for yaself though. Hopefully seeing them very soon


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably due to the processing, have to say i'm not over happy with any of the pics from here (But then again, i'm never happy with my photos lol) - Think a revisit may be on the cards 


TeeJF said:


> What unusual light you had that day!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 20, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Probably due to the processing, have to say i'm not over happy with any of the pics from here (But then again, i'm never happy with my photos lol) - Think a revisit may be on the cards



Oh I dunno, I quite like the light myself! I thought they looked rather nice so stop caning yourself!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

Really want to see this place!! Great pics


----------



## Leeloo (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so glad to see this is still standing!


----------

